
Show HN: Blind and Low-Vision Keyboard App - egocentric
https://www.flicktype.com
======
egocentric
Hi, I'm the developer of FlickType. I am not visually impaired myself, but I
have a family member who is.

Apple's built-in VoiceOver technology has long made the iPhone the most
accessible smartphone in the world for people who are visually impaired. But
typing can still be enormously time-consuming and is often avoided, specially
for longer writing. I've always thought there could be a better, software-only
solution, and that's why I created FlickType.

If you're interested, you can also ready why FlickType is fast becoming a
personal favorite of one of the experts at the National Federation of the
Blind, in this very helpful and well-written guide by Karl Belanger:
[https://nfb.org/faster-typing-flicktype-ios](https://nfb.org/faster-typing-
flicktype-ios)

Cheers!

\- Kosta

